# Model of german steam locomotive BR 0310 1:35 scale.



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome
Once I bought this model: 
I always wanted to have it built, so I extended it from 1:45 to 1:35 scale, added rivets and 3d elements and after 6 months of work and fun I finisched my first big (72cm=28,4 in) model of normal gauge lokomotive all paper made, even wheels, engines, drive elements etc.
Locomotive is static with no drive.
This is my favorite model of my collection.
Enjoy watching.Every picture is a link so click on it.:

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

  

PozdrawiamAdam


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks too good to be paper! 

Here's the link. 

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/2a11faccba26c0e8.html 

John


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Incredible modeling, Adam!I have always admired paper modelers, and this is a very unique prototype.

Thank you for taking the time to share with us.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice model, I really like the red....looks great on that type of loco. I would have never guessed it was a paper model if you didn't tell us. Are there more models to come? 

Chris


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

This hobby never ceases to amaze me. And your workmanship is truly amazing.


----------



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you very much for your kind words. Very pleased that you liked my models. 
I have a few more to show, but I have to wait for good weather to do the pictures in the outdoors. 
On the forum are already some of my models, I invite you to see. 
Pozdrawiam 
Adam


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Adam, your project turned out really cool !!. If you hadn't said it was made of paper I would have never known. It is by no means offensive to myself, My family came to America in the early 1700's. I also consider a German citizen seperate from a "Nazi" German. That is something for discussion tho somewhere other than here. Keep up the Great work and looking forward to seeing more. by the way do you model in other materials such as wood, styrene, or the such?....... later,Travis


----------



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi. 
General1861 my primary material is paper, but I use wood or styrene to make some parts. 
Look at this model (link below)of snow plow, paper made but wagon box is wooden. 

Pozdrawiam 
Adam


----------

